# National Harbor 3 Bedroom July 2-8 (Urgent)



## swanse (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello,

Specifically need a three bedroom at the National Harbor from July 2-8. 

Simeon


----------



## chapjim (Jun 12, 2016)

swanse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Specifically need a three bedroom at the National Harbor from July 2-8.
> 
> Simeon



For $100/night?


----------



## swanse (Jun 12, 2016)

*National Harbor*



chapjim said:


> For $100/night?



PM if there is availability.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2016)

chapjim said:


> For $100/night?



Clarification:  All requests/offers posted in this forum must be for $100 per night.

Anything else should be handled privately.


----------

